

Ask HN: Import your programming bookmarks from Delicious  - pankratiev

I am working on Tagmask - an aggregator for programmers which gives every user 
a personalized feed of posts according to his interests.
(no magic, user configures what he will see using tag-based filtering)<p>TheNextWeb article about Tagmask:
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/05/05/tagmask-aims-to-curb-information-overload-for-programmers/<p>I have a crazy idea: allow user to import his programming bookmarks from Delicious in order to
share and discuss them with other programmers who have the same interests.<p>Tagmask offers another way to see posts from other users, so I think it might be interesting.<p>Could you please tell what do you think about this idea?<p>Website: http://tagmask.com<p>Thanks
======
pankratiev
Clickable: [http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/05/05/tagmask-aims-to-curb-
inf...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/05/05/tagmask-aims-to-curb-information-
overload-for-programmers/)

<http://tagmask.com>

